# first loft almost finished



## eddie0721 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just about finished my first loft just need to finish up the inside today.it is 4 ft deep 8ft L and 5 1/2 h. i'm placing photos in album i don't know how to post. now i need birds. i'm located in land o lakes,fl


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

pics nan we need pics man


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Yes there isnt anything better than to look at a brand new lofts please post some pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Put them in photo bucket click on the IMG code it will say copied then right click and paste it on your post. Very easy


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Saw some pictures in your album. Are those the new ones or do you have newer ones?

Anyway congrats on finishing your loft! Now you need some birds to start pooping all over the place!


----------



## eddie0721 (Mar 13, 2011)

*first loft*

yes,they are on the photo album


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Saturday May 7, 2011 There will be alot of Birds For sell..
All Breed All Age Show 
at Flea World Market 
Sanford FL 32733 
John Kimber: (407) 644-6342 
Dave Zornes: (407) 442-9811


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow Eddie, Nice Coop!
What kind of Birds will you be Flying & Breeding???


----------



## eddie0721 (Mar 13, 2011)

i decided on homers.Maybe a pair of german owls i like the way they look.i should be done with the loft this weekened.


----------

